# MidwayUSA Story 8-round Single Six Cylinders



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I just got an 8-round 22 WMR cylinder for my Super Single Six Convertible. Yea, I know it already had the 6-round 22 WMR cylinder, but 8-rounds makes it almost match a Single-Ten Convertible which I think comes with a 9-round 22 WMR cylinder. Midway advertises them as drop-in for the New Model Single Six, and mine truly was. Fit was perfect, which is what you would expect in this CNC-machine day-and-age. I don't see them advertise one for the "old model", which was pre-CNC machine age. Timing seems perfect, lockup is tight and there is no fore-aft play or rattling about. They also make an 8-round 22LR cylinder, but those are out-of-stock. They of course suggest you have a gunsmith check it, but I think that's more a liability thing. Anyway, mine locks up perfectly in-time. I'll shoot it first with some primer-only Calibri rounds before I use full-power 22 WMRs.

Haven't shot this yet, but will take it to the range today when I work the indoor range.

Anybody else have one of these cylinders?

Yea, the increase is only two rounds, but I like "my" Single Six and it's cheaper than buying a new Single Ten Convertible.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Went to the range yesterday to try this out and had a blast with this. I don't know why, some folk folks cannot tolerate 22 WMR "blast" in a handgun, especially a SAA-type pistol. Doesn't bother me in the least.



The cylinder gap, while I did not measure, is tight. A quick glance tells me it's the same as the stock 6-round Ruger cylinder. I poked and prodded it every which way until it was time to shoot.



It shot just amazing. Like I stated, the timing is perfect, no "hand" fitting was needed of any type. Here's some pics. What I really liked was the rebate for the 22 WMR rim was nice and sharp. I cleaned the cylinder before I installed it, but the first set of rounds fit really tight. I had to press a couple into the rebate to get the cylinder to spin freely. After the first 8 shots, all the burrs and grit must have been cleaned out because the rounds in each successive load went in easy and slipped out easy. The whole cylinder is machined very, very well.





Synopsis: This is a keeper. I'm not sure I'll get the companion 8-round 22LR cylinder as that doesn't seem like such an upgrade. But the 8-round 22WMR is a hoot. Oh, and the cylinder rod goes in and out much easier than in the Ruger cylinders. Dunno why, they seem to bind a bit. I checked for "play" several times and thought that might have been the reason, but there was basically no excess play.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Interesting post. I've never seen or heard of these, until now.

I agree; if I had a 6-shot Single-Six, this would be a desirable upgrade, as long as it was a true drop-in-and-go, like yours.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Advertised as may need fitting, but mine was "drop-in" for the New Model Single Six. I think the "may need gunsmith fitting" is a liability statement and you'll find that it works right out of the box.


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

I never realized you could drop one of those in and have the gun still function. So the timing of the gun is entirely a function of the cylinder gear?


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

TrafficsKindaBad said:


> So the timing of the gun is entirely a function of the cylinder gear?


With CNC machinery these days, and the cost of custom gunsmith hand fitting, the parts have to essentially be drop-in. Yes, the slots cut in the cylinder and the cylinder gear control the cylinder alignment with the barrel and how tightly the pawl locks up. Mine works great!


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Guess it wouldn't work on my flat gate.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

jtguns said:


> Guess it wouldn't work on my flat gate.


The manufacturer is pretty specific about which guns it works with.


----------

